# Camera Quality Question



## jbarcus81 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm torn.. I'm being torn apart by my decision to either use CM7/AOSP roms or Sense roms ... It's driving me insane! There are some very nice Sense roms out, and some amazing AOSP roms.. the only downfall is I do like to take snapshots now and then with my DINC2 but the image quality on AOSP is horrid at best. I love the camera performance of Sense, and Panorama mode is flawless with the Sense 3.5 roms.. I guess what I'm wondering is if there is any way to beef up the camera performance in AOSP or perhaps use something from the Sense roms to help AOSP out? Can you simply install the sense camera APK's to an AOSP rom?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

no but you can try MIUI or find a miui camara apk for cm7 which should work on most aosp roms I'd elaborate more but don't have time atm


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

jbarcus81 said:


> I'm torn.. I'm being torn apart by my decision to either use CM7/AOSP roms or Sense roms ... It's driving me insane! There are some very nice Sense roms out, and some amazing AOSP roms.. the only downfall is I do like to take snapshots now and then with my DINC2 but the image quality on AOSP is horrid at best. I love the camera performance of Sense, and Panorama mode is flawless with the Sense 3.5 roms.. I guess what I'm wondering is if there is any way to beef up the camera performance in AOSP or perhaps use something from the Sense roms to help AOSP out? Can you simply install the sense camera APK's to an AOSP rom?


Another option is to use one of the "Senseless" ROMS. There are 2 of them, Nitsuj has one and there's a new one as well. These use sense as a base, but remove all the widgets and some of the Sense apps. It's still basically a Sense ROM, but a little more lightweight, with some AOSP apps put back in. The good part is they still use the Sense camera.

If I HAD to run Sense, I would run it like this. I used to use this one http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4210-romkernel10711-tsm-gingerbangvanilla-25-senseless-234/


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Tbh I think aosp camera takes a decent shot with my Inc2.. I can definitely tell better camera coming from a fascinate


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have also used third party camera apps from the market. There was one I used on my Eris when CM7 camera didn't work. I think it was called Camera Magic, or something like that.


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Camera 360 is one I put on my wife's that has some good effects also.. IIRC it was free too.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

repilce said:


> Camera 360 is one I put on my wife's that has some good effects also.. IIRC it was free too.


That might be the one I used... I can't remember lol.


----------

